# Xiangqi - Chinese Chess



## RobinTravels (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello all

I have been living in Beijing now for 5 months and am so far really enjoying it. I have recently really got into playing Xiangqi (Chinese chess). I have bought a cheap set here but I cannot find anywhere that sells nice sets. I'm convinced there must be places in Beijing to buy nice posh xiangqi sets. I'd really like a good quality wooden set to take home with me. Does anybody know where I may find one?

Some people from this forum gave me great advice before I left home. I'm hoping you guys will come up trumps for me again. 

Cheers
Robin


----------

